# leopard tortoise pictures!!



## hondaa (Mar 5, 2012)

hey here is my leo tort that i named tortie that i rescued from a bad life he had no lights or heat light just a glass tank to live in with nothing in it and he had bad prymding. When i got him about 5 months ago in july. He only wayd 40 grams now he is about 136 grams. He has a new great life with me & get's everything a tortoise could want. The guy who had it befor said he was a russain tortoise but no he was a leopard tortoise witch i thought was pretty sad 
I think he's maybe a year old i have no clue thought but anyways here's some pictures

after his bath


































dinner time spring mix, alfa spouts, red clover sprouts, Wheat grass, dandelions, calcium powder. I grown all but the spring mix


----------



## luke (Mar 5, 2012)

Tortie definelty has some pyramiding there. He seems to be enjoying his new situation. Its a good thing you rescued him. Great Face by the way, love the big beak.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad to hear, he's in good hands now..
He looks Much better, Just keep him hot and humid


----------



## DvotedMOMMY (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats on your new bundle of joy! 
You are going to make him very happy!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 5, 2012)

he is one cute tortoise!


----------



## Kvoigt (Mar 5, 2012)

Awsome save!!!!


----------



## ascott (Mar 5, 2012)

Sooooo beautiful


----------



## frankie (Mar 5, 2012)

Very Cute!


----------



## coreyc (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice looking leo great save to


----------



## ada caro (Mar 6, 2012)

Really beautiful.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## laramie (Mar 6, 2012)

Cute!!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 7, 2012)

cute!! Good to have a new home with you.


----------



## bakexlove (Mar 7, 2012)

I love leopards their shells are so beautiful.


----------

